# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  نكت

## امير الصمت

* واحد مشا يخطب وحدة لقاها خايبة قال ليها :
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 . 
 الصداق معنديش .. والخاتم تاهو... الدار والأثاث والو ... والواليدة صعيبة....
 والفاتحه والله ما حافظهــــــــــــــا*

----------


## GSM-AYA

ههههههههههههههه 
شكرا لك

----------


## seffari

شكرا هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لكم على المرور

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

ههههههههههههه

----------

